# Too much to expect in the oppsite gender?



## MrK1992

What do I bring to the table? I'm
* a 19 year old, Cambodian (12.5% Chinese and 12.5% East Indian) male
*A student at a JC with four semesters (includes summer) completed, as well as 30% of the units that I need to transfer
*2.7 GPA SO FAR
*Average intelligence
*5.75, 155
*Body fat percentage of 14%
*Loves sea life and reptiles
*Mild mannered, nice guy
*Doesn't take crap
*Doesn't drink
*Doesn't smoke
*NOT interested in porn
*Likes writing songs (I used to try to rap, and don't regret it, but found out it wasn't for me)
*I'm a loyal guy
*If you get to know me, I can be pretty funny
Oh, and I've yet to even have a date, but have been complimented on my looks, including by women a year to two older
Givens:
*Doesn’t dress like a guy (eg there are SOME females who dress like guys pretty much all the time. What guy would want their lady to buy shirts and shorts from the guy section anyways? Eg Collared south pole shirts)
*(This will be SO awkward to say) NO GUY BODY PARTS! (we’re talking about a woman here, not a hermaphrodite anyways)
*Attractive face without makeup, even slightly.
*For her natural attractiveness to withstand the test of time. (I’ve seen many women, celebrities included, in their late 30s-even late 40s who are attractive without makeup)
*Clean of diseases (I would NOT want to have sex with a woman with STDs or even more dreadful, HIV)
*ONLY exception for being arrested is assault (Of the near couple hundred women I know personally, only two have had any arrests; one of them I don’t get along with)
*Not have a guy name (Names like Terry or Taylor I don’t mind, but I wouldn’t want to be with a woman with a normal guy name like Kevin or Matthew. Of the NEAR thousands of females I know/know of, including celebrities, only two have normal guy names)
If I had to pick 10 qualities in a woman:
*Caucasian blonde/brunette (Actually, I'm open to any race, but let's just say blonde or brunette)
*”5 4-5 7” (a few inches taller or shorter is ok)
*Waist size five to eight (nowhere above size 16 though)
*Likes sea life or reptiles (both are nice though)
*NO cheating
*NO smoking or drugs
*No drinking (if she does, no more than three shots)
*Born 1991 (I’d love one born a year before me. I’m open to anywhere between 1991-1993, but I’m hoping for 1991)
*mild mannered, averagely intelligent sweetheart (Ok if not mild mannered, an averagely intelligent kind person)
*Doesn’t mind having a kid when I want (about six years from now)
*She doesn't HAVE to be, but would it be too much to add for her to be a vegetarian/pescetarian (eating only fish and animal products as protein. I saw ten, but this would be eleven. For the record, I’m pescetarian)
Those ten plus these:
*Open minded.
*Can eat A LOT (eg a whole box of Little Caesar’s pizza in a meal) and maintain her figure (Doesn't have to though, but it would be nice)
*Won’t mind living where I want (Anywhere in South Oregon or CA within a half hour at the longest from the beach would be nice. However, I’d rate the city that I live in a 4.5/10, with 5 being average. Anywhere that I’d consider a five in South Oregon or CA with a low chance of crime or earthquakes, as well as other natural disasters, but the beach would be NICE, especially around Pismo)
*Is neutral (if doesn’t dislike) Twilight/movies or any artists (eg Drake, Lil Wayne) that I dislike.
*IF she does like something(s) that I dislike, she must have the courtesy to change the station to something we agree on while we drive or be ok with me not wanting to watch something I dislike with her. I could care less if she listens to them in her iPod or watches something I dislike. IF I have to watch/listen to something I dislike, she had better return something (eg a romantic date)
*Is willing to do domestic duties like cook or clean (I will help too)
*Has a job making at least 30G after five years (must have the job at least a half year before we have a kid)
*Average-above average sized “assets.” (If it’s smaller, I can look past that; the face matters most)
*Doesn’t mind getting married the Saturday before Valentine’s Day 2018 at the Monterey Bay Aquarium (between 2018-2020, but no later)
*Fun person to be around (eg sense of humor, interesting topics, etc)
*No dry sense of humor. (Of the few hundred women that I know, including one that I don’t get along with, only five have a dry sense of humor. However, if need be, this is something I will accommodate to)
*Never have been/is not a *****
*Never had sex with anymore than two other guys
*I would like if she likes the sports teams/fighters I like. If not, we CAN look past that. (In teams, I LOVE the Raiders and Warriors, and also like the Niners, A's, Giants, and Sharks. My favorite fighters that I like fighting right now are Aakiyama, GSP, Wanderlei, Shogun, Cain, and Kongo)
*not be muscular. (tone is ok, but muscular would be ugly)


----------



## that_girl

You're 19. calm down and go have fun.


----------



## Hellioness

Dude...you're 19...you've got plenty of time to find mrs. perfect. This isn't the point in your life you should be so dead set on finding your soul mate. 

Besides that, you have an awfully long list there. Consider rather or not you're willing to do the same things you require of her.


----------



## MrK1992

I know my list is long, but how would you say it is overall: good, ok, slightly too much, or too much? I have some specific, reasonable requests (eg no drugs, courtesy, etc)


----------



## costa200

When you meet the girl you are going to forget all about that list...


----------



## johnnycomelately

Well, when I was 19 she just needed a pulse. Sometimes that was optional.


----------



## Cherry

MrK1992 said:


> I know my list is long, but how would you say it is overall: good, ok, slightly too much, or too much? I have some specific, reasonable requests (eg no drugs, courtesy, etc)


I think it's pretty particular. You might find that list getting a bit smaller as you get older.. i.e. the year she's born?


----------



## MrK1992

Cherry said:


> I think it's pretty particular. You might find that list getting a bit smaller as you get older.. i.e. the year she's born?


Sounds like it's a good list then? If not, what about ok? Throw in there for her to NEVER have been the opposite gender (I've yet to meet anybody with a sex change of the MANY MANY people I personally have met or know)


----------



## MrK1992

johnnycomelately said:


> Well, when I was 19 she just needed a pulse. Sometimes that was optional.


Is my list good, ok, slightly too much, or too much?


----------



## MrK1992

costa200 said:


> When you meet the girl you are going to forget all about that list...


Is my list good, ok, slightly too much, or too much?


----------



## MrK1992

Cherry said:


> I think it's pretty particular. You might find that list getting a bit smaller as you get older.. i.e. the year she's born?


Regarding the year, I hope you saw that I'm ok with between 1991-1993. lol


----------



## wiigirl

that_girl said:


> You're 19. calm down and go have fun.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hellioness

In my opinion you have some good things there that aren't unreasonable at all but at the same time some seem to be a bit much. 

For instance:
*Born 1991 (I’d love one born a year before me. I’m open to anywhere between 1991-1993, but I’m hoping for 1991
*Has a job making at least 30G after five years (must have the job at least a half year before we have a kid)
*Never had sex with anymore than two other guys

These things are going to cause you to miss out on someone who would otherwise be perfect for you. 

Are you willing to do the same on this one?:
*IF she does like something(s) that I dislike, she must have the courtesy to change the station to something we agree on while we drive or be ok with me not wanting to watch something I dislike with her. I could care less if she listens to them in her iPod or watches something I dislike. IF I have to watch/listen to something I dislike, she had better return something (eg a romantic date)


----------



## Hellioness

This one is unreasonable as well:
*For her natural attractiveness to withstand the test of time. (I’ve seen many women, celebrities included, in their late 30s-even late 40s who are attractive without makeup)

Everyone ages, you included, and unless you're willing to put a LOT of money into plastic surgery you need to get over the holly wood ideal. Celebrities look good that old because they can afford plastic surgery. You're not going to look as good in 20 years either. 

You seem to be putting a LOT of emphasis on looks.


----------



## COGypsy

MrK1992 said:


> Sounds like it's a good list then? If not, what about ok? Throw in there for her to NEVER have been the opposite gender (I've yet to meet anybody with a sex change of the MANY MANY people I personally have met or know)


I think it's pretty normal to think about what we'd like to have in a partner some day.

However, if you're thinking about it to the extent that you're excluding transgendered people that you haven't ever even met.....you need to get outside. Go see the sun. Go where actual, real, live people are and have a meal, dance, play a game, see a movie.....


----------



## Mavash.

Your list should include 5 must haves and 5 deal breakers. Let the rest go.


----------



## Cherry

MrK1992 said:


> Sounds like it's a good list then? If not, what about ok? Throw in there for her to NEVER have been the opposite gender (I've yet to meet anybody with a sex change of the MANY MANY people I personally have met or know)


I'd drop the name thing.. ever heard of Taylor Swift? Maybe she's not your type though..


----------



## Hellioness

COGypsy said:


> I think it's pretty normal to think about what we'd like to have in a partner some day.
> 
> However, if you're thinking about it to the extent that you're excluding transgendered people that you haven't ever even met.....you need to get outside. Go see the sun. Go where actual, real, live people are and have a meal, dance, play a game, see a movie.....


I'm curious as to why you said excluding transgendered people instead of just people? He's also entirely excluding women he's never met so why the emphasis on transgrandered people?


----------



## COGypsy

Hellioness said:


> I'm curious as to why you said excluding transgendered people instead of just people? He's also entirely excluding women he's never met so why the emphasis on transgrandered people?


Mostly because it struck me as such an extreme outlier in the probablities of ANY potential dating pool. I know that I personally am the QUEEN of lists and bullet points and have at least a couple of decades of day dreaming about _The Perfect Guy_ under my belt. I completely understand blonde/brunette; tall/short; older/younger; job/kids/music kinds of preferences and probably made much longer lists than his back in the day... 

But when MrK1992 said: 


> Throw in there for her to NEVER have been the opposite gender (I've yet to meet anybody with a sex change of the MANY MANY people I personally have met or know)


 it just seemed like there has been WAY too much time to think about scenarios that haven't even been encountered.

Clearly the whole list is naive at best....but when you're so engrossed in making your list of requirements for the perfect mate that you're getting THAT random, it's time to log off and find some real people.

He might as well have said "She can NEVER have been president of the Hells Angels" for all of his self-professed actual exposure to transgendered singles....it just struck me as funny/odd/sad (all at the same time).


----------



## Hellioness

Ah okay, got it. Was just curious.


----------



## MrK1992

Hellioness said:


> This one is unreasonable as well:
> *For her natural attractiveness to withstand the test of time. (I’ve seen many women, celebrities included, in their late 30s-even late 40s who are attractive without makeup)
> 
> Everyone ages, you included, and unless you're willing to put a LOT of money into plastic surgery you need to get over the holly wood ideal. Celebrities look good that old because they can afford plastic surgery. You're not going to look as good in 20 years either.
> 
> You seem to be putting a LOT of emphasis on looks.


We'll I have seen normal women in their 40s without makeup who look pretty. I guess I'll consider looking past this. Given that I do, how helpful is it?


----------



## MrK1992

Hellioness said:


> In my opinion you have some good things there that aren't unreasonable at all but at the same time some seem to be a bit much.
> 
> For instance:
> *Born 1991 (I’d love one born a year before me. I’m open to anywhere between 1991-1993, but I’m hoping for 1991
> *Has a job making at least 30G after five years (must have the job at least a half year before we have a kid)
> *Never had sex with anymore than two other guys
> 
> These things are going to cause you to miss out on someone who would otherwise be perfect for you.
> 
> Are you willing to do the same on this one?:
> *IF she does like something(s) that I dislike, she must have the courtesy to change the station to something we agree on while we drive or be ok with me not wanting to watch something I dislike with her. I could care less if she listens to them in her iPod or watches something I dislike. IF I have to watch/listen to something I dislike, she had better return something (eg a romantic date)


I hope you saw the flexibilty in my list. Why not regarding doing the same?


----------



## MrK1992

Cherry said:


> I'd drop the name thing.. ever heard of Taylor Swift? Maybe she's not your type though..


What name thing?


----------



## MrK1992

COGypsy said:


> Mostly because it struck me as such an extreme outlier in the probablities of ANY potential dating pool. I know that I personally am the QUEEN of lists and bullet points and have at least a couple of decades of day dreaming about _The Perfect Guy_ under my belt. I completely understand blonde/brunette; tall/short; older/younger; job/kids/music kinds of preferences and probably made much longer lists than his back in the day...
> 
> But when MrK1992 said:
> it just seemed like there has been WAY too much time to think about scenarios that haven't even been encountered.
> 
> Clearly the whole list is naive at best....but when you're so engrossed in making your list of requirements for the perfect mate that you're getting THAT random, it's time to log off and find some real people.
> 
> He might as well have said "She can NEVER have been president of the Hells Angels" for all of his self-professed actual exposure to transgendered singles....it just struck me as funny/odd/sad (all at the same time).


Given the fact about a sex change/transgender, you think it's silly to even mention that? I just want to be VERY specific. Oh, and she has to shave her facial hair (I've YET to even see a woman among the thousands I have seen with facial hair thank goodness). With ALL of this woven together, how would you rate my list?


----------



## Toshiba2020

Spend less time making lists and more time meeting girls.


----------



## Maricha75

MrK1992 said:


> Given the fact about a sex change/transgender, you think it's silly to even mention that? I just want to be VERY specific. Oh, and she has to shave her facial hair (I've YET to even see a woman among the thousands I have seen with facial hair thank goodness). With ALL of this woven together, how would you rate my list?


Frankly, if I were looking at you as a potential mate, and if you brought up/brought out that list, I'd tell you to hit the road. You're a kid. Go have fun. Meet girls, date them. Learn what REAL people are like, not just your ideals. I wish you luck.


----------



## MrK1992

Maricha75 said:


> Frankly, if I were looking at you as a potential mate, and if you brought up/brought out that list, I'd tell you to hit the road. You're a kid. Go have fun. Meet girls, date them. Learn what REAL people are like, not just your ideals. I wish you luck.


I just want an idea of what I want in a woman; that's all.


----------



## Maricha75

MrK1992 said:


> I just want an idea of what I want in a woman; that's all.


I can understand that, I really can. But you listed on there a deadline for when you want to get married... 2018, a specific date set already, but willing to go to 2020 if you HAVE to... what if you don't meet "the one" by that time? Will you merely "settle" for whom you have at that time? And for having kids....first, what if she learns she is infertile? What if you don't learn about it until after you have been married a few years? Although, I can't see how that would be, since you basically want her to get pregnant as soon as you get married, if not sooner... do you understand what we're getting at? I mean, it's great to have ideals in how she looks, her personality, etc... but putting time constraints on her/a relationship? Like we said, you're young, have fun. Maybe you will meet her soon. Maybe you won't meet her until 2021. And maybe, just maybe, she will actually be 6 years older than you are. If she is your perfect match in every way except the age restriction, would you turn her away?

Anyway, like... Mavash said: 5 must haves + 5 deal breakers. Let the rest go. As an example: my husband liked NASCAR and UFC a lot. I had no interest....at first. Now? I love both. He has always been a gamer. I had no interest in it. Now? I like gaming. Taking a break from it for awhile... indefinite break... but we still consider ourselves gamers, even if we are on hiatus. See what I mean? If he limited himself to ONLY women who liked races, MMA, and gaming, he would have missed out on what we have. I hated all of that in the beginning... but I loved HIM. And I grew to enjoy those things with him. Don't be so hasty in limiting so much. Just wait and see who you find.


----------



## MrK1992

Maricha75 said:


> I can understand that, I really can. But you listed on there a deadline for when you want to get married... 2018, a specific date set already, but willing to go to 2020 if you HAVE to... what if you don't meet "the one" by that time? Will you merely "settle" for whom you have at that time? And for having kids....first, what if she learns she is infertile? What if you don't learn about it until after you have been married a few years? Although, I can't see how that would be, since you basically want her to get pregnant as soon as you get married, if not sooner... do you understand what we're getting at? I mean, it's great to have ideals in how she looks, her personality, etc... but putting time constraints on her/a relationship? Like we said, you're young, have fun. Maybe you will meet her soon. Maybe you won't meet her until 2021. And maybe, just maybe, she will actually be 6 years older than you are. If she is your perfect match in every way except the age restriction, would you turn her away?
> 
> Anyway, like... Mavash said: 5 must haves + 5 deal breakers. Let the rest go. As an example: my husband liked NASCAR and UFC a lot. I had no interest....at first. Now? I love both. He has always been a gamer. I had no interest in it. Now? I like gaming. Taking a break from it for awhile... indefinite break... but we still consider ourselves gamers, even if we are on hiatus. See what I mean? If he limited himself to ONLY women who liked races, MMA, and gaming, he would have missed out on what we have. I hated all of that in the beginning... but I loved HIM. And I grew to enjoy those things with him. Don't be so hasty in limiting so much. Just wait and see who you find.


Well, I hope you saw that my partner does not HAVE to like everything that I do. Even if she dislikes, I know that we will be able to look past that. Here's my new list (please do distinguish the givens, prefers, musts, and major turn ons); please give me feedback.
Givens: 
*Doesn’t dress like a guy (eg there are only SOME females I've seen who dress like guys pretty much all the time. What guy would want their lady to buy shirts and shorts from the guy section anyways? Eg Collared south pole shirts)
*(This will be SO awkward to say) NO GUY BODY PARTS! (we’re talking about a woman here, not a hermaphrodite anyways)
*Attractive face without makeup (in my eyes), even slightly. 
*For her natural attractiveness to withstand the test of time. (I’ve seen a fair amount of average women between late 30s-even late 40s who are attractive for their age without makeup)
*Clean of diseases (I would NOT want to have sex with a woman with STDs or even more dreadful, HIV)
*ONLY exception for being arrested is assault (Of the few hundred women that I know, only two have had any arrests, one of them I don’t get along with)
*Not have a guy name (Names like Terry or Taylor I don’t mind, but no guy names like Kevin or Matthew. Of the MANY women that I met/know of (with celebrities that I know of, not even met, making it thousands, I only know of two people of the opposite genders who have guy names)
*NO hair where females normally don’t have hair (I have NEVER met any female of the few hundred that I have who have hair in places like face, chest, etc; if it’s in the nature to grow for them though, they have to shave it)
*Decent hygiene 
*Average quality at minimum teeth 
*ALL natural body (including face of course; NO implants or plastic surgery. Of ALL of couple to few hundred females that I personally know, none have had any of that)
Prefer: 
*Born in 1991 (I’d love one a year older)
*Never to be arrested
*For her to have average sized assets (if not, whatever)
*For her to be on her way to graduating college
though)
*For her to not have anything against the sports teams/fighters that I like if so, I can look past that)
*A blonde or brunette caucasian (open to any race, but my top two preferences)
*Not have a dry sense of humor. (Of the couple to few hundred people of the opposite gender I know, including one that I don't get along with, there are only about four people I know that would have a dry sense of humor. I can accommodate to this though.)
MUST:
*Like something that I have a passion for (we have to have something major in common)
*not be anywhere above size 16
*not be drinking any more than a three shots at any gatherings
*NOT smoke
*not mind having have kids the year after I graduate college
*be between 1991-1993
*not have had sex with any more than three other guys in the past
*not be mean.
*not cheat
*never have been/not be a *****
*not mind moving where I want ((Anywhere in South Oregon or CA within a half hour at the longest from the beach would be nice. However, I’d rate the city that I live in a 4.5/10, with 5 being average. Anywhere that I’d consider a five in South Oregon or CA with a low chance of crime or earthquakes, as well as other natural disasters, but the beach would be NICE, especially around Pismo)
*not mind getting married the year after I graduate college the Saturday before valentine's day 2018 at the monterey bay aquarium
*not be muscular because that looks ugly (tone, but not muscular like guys; nasty)
*Have a job making at least 20-30g G after the first five years (should have it AT LEAST half a year before I have a kid)
*be willing to do domestic duties (I’ll help too of course)
*Be willing to do something that I like with her (eg a small date involving kissing; it doesn’t always have to be somewhere else) if I do something that I DON’T like with her (eg watching a movie/listening to something that I don’t like with her)
Major turn ons
*If she can eat a lot and maintain her figure (whether it be exercising, metabolism, etc)
*As a caucasian, if she is interested in my culture/can speak my language (I'm Cambodian)


----------



## Horsa

When you meet the right one, you will forget you ever had a list.


----------



## daisygirl 41

This list is bloody impossible!
You CAN NOT predict the future!!
Put this lot into match.com and see what you come up with!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiltshireman

OP,

Your list is way to long and much to detailed.
If you are seriously looking for a life partner (at 19 I was no where near ready for that) then I could understand havinga few "Musts" and a few "No Ways". You would need to agree if you wanted kids etc.

In the meantime just get on with your studies and have friendships with people from as wide a circle as you can.


----------

